# there's a couple MXLs on ebay



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

right now, not my size. One in the sweet T-Kom livery.


----------



## CLudlow (Sep 27, 2005)

*Shhhhh... *

Yes that is nice livery....


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*I want 61 C MXLs and/or Corsas in*

Faema
Molteni
7-11
Motorola
Kelme
T-Kom

am I msiing any?

there was a Kelme one a few months ago, schwwwwinnng!


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2006)

How about just flawless blue?

http://cgi.ebay.ca/New-Bicycle-fram...7QQihZ001QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*it's a strada not an MXL*

I want the max tubing not the strada or sl or slx

thanx though, quite tempting


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

Here's an odd duck MXL--wonder if it handles like a bucket of paint?

http://cgi.ebay.com/EDDY-MERCKX-MX-...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## CLudlow (Sep 27, 2005)

It's a TT geometry frame. I bet it handles just fine.  And for the current price of $82 it's a steal. I emailed the seller and it's a legit MX Leader. I've seen another old-style Merckx TT frame with the seat tube extension. If it stays that cheap I'll add another MX Leader TT frame to my stable. :thumbsup: 

Chris


----------

